# It's done. Thanks for your encouragement. (:



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Hi Guys, wanted to share a picture or two of my first knitted baby blanket. Somewhere in the process I came here with a question and you (as ever) gave me helpful answers. Thanks!!








[/url][/IMG]









[/url][/IMG]

It was hard to shoot the detail because the color is a very pale pink, but it's a heart border with alternating knit and purl hearts.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Its beautiful. The stitches are nicely even and consistent. Well done!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Very nice. That was quite project - hurray for your team!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow, that came out super cute.
I didnt realize that the heart blocks alternated between purl and knit.

What size did you end up getting out of it?

Beautiful work.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh I love how that turned out. What yarn did you use it looks so soft? I have a thing for hearts so this appeals to me. Can you point us to the pattern again?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

That turned out beautiful, Stef!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

It came out lovely. Just look at those even stitches!
Might I ask for a link to the pattern? My first GB is due in May, I'd love to make this one!


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Thanks, to all of you, your kind words mean a lot. I know many of you have much more experience than I do, but you are always so gracious. It's wonderful!

I will try to find the pattern and give you the link. It was in Country Woman Crafts. 

Okay, found it: let's see if the link will copy:

Knitting Crafts | Country Woman Crafts | Baby Shower Crafts Ã¢â¬â Country Woman Magazine

My initial concern was that it would be rather small, beginning with only 155 stitches cast on, but it came out big enough to cover a crib mattress. 

One thing I learned is to buy better quality yarn. This yarn is a medium quality, very soft and tends to fuzz, so the pattern does not stand out as much as I wished.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

That is just LOVELY! What nice work!


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

That is beautiful!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I love the color and the hearts. Very well done!!! What size needles is that done on?


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

You did a great job Stef! Love the heart border


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

That is very pretty! You have way more patience than I do. I keep trying to do baby blankets and just loose interest!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

That turned out very nice. It's going to look good on both sides, too. Great job!


----------

